# Come faccio a dimagrire e a perdere Kili e peso?



## Morto che parla (19 Dicembre 2012)

A grande richiesta P)

Non ho intenzione di scrivere nè un trattato nè un articolo scientifico sui rapporti ormonali e il cibo.
Anzitutto perchè non ne sarei in grado (e, badare bene, quel che scrivo lo scrivo solo in base all'esperienza, NON sono un dietologo o un preparatore atletico qualificato), secondariamente perchè non penso ne avrei il tempo.

Con tali premesse mi accingo a fornire una serie di spunti, su più livelli di esperienza, crescendo in base alle esigenze e alla meticolosità di ognuno, sempre nella considerazione che ognuno di noi è unico, reagisce differentemente e ha stimoli diversi in base a ciò che più gradisce a livello psicologico. Questo perchè credo che ognuno possa tranquillamente perdere peso, l'importante è che non viva questa fase come un protocollo granitico che sancisce la differenza tra la vita e la morte. No. Il rapporto col cibo e con se stessi deve essere qualcosa di sereno, felice. Farsi le paranoie per un pò di peso in eccesso è quanto di meno furbo ci possa essere. Con questo spirito, cominciamo ad elencare alcuni concetti:

- "*Un modo sicuro per perdere peso?* Prendere quello che hai nel piatto, dividerlo in due metà, e darne metà a me" (Padre medico e goloso)
- "Della tartaruga ti fai poco o niente se quando serve ti manca il serpente" (Proverbio orientale di rarissima saggezza)


*Basi per dimagrire* (Ciò che più o meno sappiamo tutti)
- Evitare *cibi grassi*, che comprende, in buona sostanza, tutto ciò che fa godere le papille gustative (Dolci, Fritti, etc)
- *Muoversi*
- NIENTE ECCESSI (Che non vuol dire solo "niente alcol, droghe e rock and roll ((Il sesso va bene)), ma anche niente digiuni o maratone da zero)

E fin qui, diciamo, è stato detto niente.

Livello Basic
- Conoscere le proprie *intolleranze alimentari*
- *Evitare* di mangiare i *carboidrati a cena* (Questo, al di là delle considerazioni sul metabolismo, è ormai una specie di mantra che viene trasmesso di Donna Moderna in Donna Moderna )

- Muoversi significa anzitutto *aerobica*, ma volendo, anche pesi. In linea di massima, sollevare determinati carichi di peso fa bruciare più calorie che una seduta di aerobica, ma comporta anche altre tematiche, in questo post non direttamente descritte
- In base a quanto scritto sopra, è importante comprendere che la *bilancia* può essere bugiarda. Il *peso corporeo* varia durante il giorno, varia durante la settimana, varia anche solo in base a quanti liquidi vengono trattenuti dall'organismo. Inoltre, Il *muscolo* pesa più del grasso. Quindi va bene guardare il numerino fra i piedi ma non cristallizzatevi troppo su questo

Livello Upper
- Conoscere il proprio *fabbisogno calorico giornaliero*. Esistono trentamila programmini che vi aiutano, in base a sesso, peso attuale, età, attività quotidiana, a capire quante calorie vi servono per mantenere il vostro peso. Tagliate le calorie (con moderazione) per qualche settimana, e inevitabilmente il peso scenderà.
- Conoscere l'*indice glicemico* (Spannometrico) degli alimenti che mangiate di solito. Si deve puntare sugli alimenti a basso indice glicemico. In sostanza, vi fanno venire fame dopo. Se pensate cose del tipo "Va beh, chissene, io mi mangio una cosa golosa poi la fame la reggo", trovo interessante una cosa che avevo letto tempo addietro, penso forse direttamente sul web: Un mars contiene le stesse calorie di un paio di kg di carote. In soldoni, puoi buttare giù le calorie che ti servono e avere fame, come puoi assumerne meno di quelle che ti servono e scoppiare.
- *Fascia lipolitica*. Questo animale mitologico sta in sostanza per: se vuoi perdere peso, fai attività fisica PROLUNGATA (Prolungata vuol dire che i primi 20 minuti che corri, nuoti o vai in bici, non bruci grasso), senza sparare i tuoi battiti a 200. Spannometricamente vuol dire poter fare questa attività fisica e parlare contemporaneamente, senza stramazzare.


Direi che grossomodo questo è quello che serve sapere.
Se vi sembra un obrobrio di post, prendetevela con Maryo che mi ha convinto a farlo XD


----------



## esjie (20 Dicembre 2012)

Non sono d'accordo con la fascia lipolitica, anzi, non esiste. I grassi si utilizzano prevalentemente a riposo e non durante l'attività fisica. Nell'attività fisica i grassi vengono utilizzati maggiormente quando le scorte di glicogeno sono esaurite, non certo dopo 20 minuti, questo è un mito da sfatare. Uno sprinter, un ginnasta non fanno attività aerobica continuata eppure son magri.

Sui carboidrati a cena non sarei drastico... può essere vero, ma dipende poi quanti ne si mangia al giorno in totale. Certo che se ci si sfonda in allenamento vanno assunti.

Chili col Ch


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Personalmente ragazzi,fino a 3 anni fa pesavo 113 kg.Poi ad un bel tratto,dopo che qualcuno me l'aveva fatto notare(sapevo che era grassottello,pero' avevo la solita forma di autoconvincimento che stavo benissimo),ho deciso si perder peso.Ho eliminato dolci,frittura,pane e mangiavo pochissima pasta(80-90 gr al giorno).Cosa fondamentale è che ho incominciato a fare attivita' fisica(corsetta)in modo progressivo.All'inizio 1 volta ogni 3 giorni,circa 35 minuti,divisi tra passo veloce e corsetta,fino ad arrivare dopo qualche mese a 45 minuti di corsa continua.Ora sono capace di correre(passo normale)per circa 1 ora e mezza.Per farla breve ho perso in 2 mesi e mezzo circa,24 chili,scendendo dai sopraccitati 113 ad 89.Ora sono sui 92-93(un po' sono cresciuto)e sto benissimo.Quindi nessuna dieta,mangiavo tutto e di piu'.L'importante credo sia l'attivita' fisica(che necessita ovviamente di energie per essere applicate,quindi da evitare il digiuno o la dieta drastica che possono portare a gravi conseguenze).Non sono un esperto mia come morto ed esije,pero' volevo dire la mia e dare fiducia a chi vuol dimagrire!


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Dicembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo con la fascia lipolitica, *anzi, non esiste*. I grassi si utilizzano prevalentemente a riposo e non durante l'attività fisica. Nell'attività fisica i grassi vengono utilizzati maggiormente quando le scorte di glicogeno sono esaurite, non certo dopo 20 minuti, questo è un mito da sfatare. Uno sprinter, un ginnasta non fanno attività aerobica continuata eppure son magri.
> 
> Sui carboidrati a cena non sarei drastico... può essere vero, ma dipende poi quanti ne si mangia al giorno in totale. Certo che se ci si sfonda in allenamento vanno assunti.
> 
> Chili col Ch



Cavolo mi sembra un'affermazione un po' forte. Ne prendo atto.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Dicembre 2012)

Per quel poco di esperienza che ho, è importante prendere il dimagrimento come cura della salute e non della bellezza.

Perdere chili senza afflosciarsi richiede tempo, ma almeno quei chili sarà più difficile riprenderli in seguito. Smettere di mangiare non fa bene, e fa perdere massa buona (non solo quella in eccesso).

In generale, il pasto giornaliero deve essere equilibrato. Colazione la mattina, pranzo con primo, secondo e contorno (in quantità non eccessive, ovviamente, per esempio 70 gr di pasta), spuntino al pomeriggio e la sera solo secondo e contorno. Mangiare pesce almeno una volta la settimana, sì a frutta, verdure e insalate. Un po' di attività fisica, basta cominciare andando a fare delle camminate e piano piano cominciare a correre.
Evitare troppo olio, fritti, dolciumi.


----------



## 2515 (20 Dicembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo con la fascia lipolitica, anzi, non esiste. I grassi si utilizzano prevalentemente a riposo e non durante l'attività fisica. Nell'attività fisica i grassi vengono utilizzati maggiormente quando le scorte di glicogeno sono esaurite, non certo dopo 20 minuti, questo è un mito da sfatare. Uno sprinter, un ginnasta non fanno attività aerobica continuata eppure son magri.
> 
> Sui carboidrati a cena non sarei drastico... può essere vero, ma dipende poi quanti ne si mangia al giorno in totale. Certo che se ci si sfonda in allenamento vanno assunti.
> 
> Chili col Ch



Il grasso va eliminato con l'ossigeno, punto e basta. I grassi sono l'ULTIMA cosa che viene bruciata dal nostro corpo, l'ULTIMA. Prima c'é tutto il resto.

Sui carboidrati a cena non c'é proprio da essere drastici, dipende da quando ti alleni e cosa hai assunto prima, la cosa importante è assumere carboidrati, proteine e acidi grassi nella giusta misura ogni giorno, i carboidrati sono meglio a pranzo perché di solito ci si allena tra il pranzo e la cena, perché danno energia immediata e quindi sono più util a pranzo, specie perché molti carboidrati generano residui che si smaltiscono con l'allenamento. Le proteine invece è meglio a cena, perché dopo l'allenamento devi favorire la ricostruzione muscolare.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (20 Dicembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo con la fascia lipolitica, anzi, non esiste. I grassi si utilizzano prevalentemente a riposo e non durante l'attività fisica. Nell'attività fisica i grassi vengono utilizzati maggiormente quando le scorte di glicogeno sono esaurite, non certo dopo 20 minuti, questo è un mito da sfatare. Uno sprinter, un ginnasta non fanno attività aerobica continuata eppure son magri.
> 
> Sui carboidrati a cena non sarei drastico... può essere vero, ma dipende poi quanti ne si mangia al giorno in totale. Certo che se ci si sfonda in allenamento vanno assunti.
> 
> Chili col Ch



quoto ogni parola. Non per niente il momento in cui si bruciano più grassi è quando si dorme la notte.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Le cose da fare sono fondamentalmente 2:
-mettere a posto l'alimentazione (si tratta di cambiare stile di vita e quindi la propria mentalità)
-fare un allenamento anaerobico prolungato nel tempo.

non le ho inventate io queste cose ma sono la bibbia del vivere bene (fitness).


----------

